# Can I attach filter to intake vent?



## ilyaz (Dec 7, 2009)

I have three 12"X12" intake vents in my house. I am curious: is it possible to attach a small furnace filter to the inside of an intake vent to have another barrier against dust? Are there filters specifically designed for intake vents? What will happen if I take a regular filter (e.g. http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053) and duct tape it to the inside of the vent cover? Thanks.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you already have a filter at your furnace then you do not want to double up on them. This could cause to much restriction in your ductwork for the unit to handle.


----------



## ilyaz (Dec 7, 2009)

Right now we're in the middle of a kitchen remodeling. During demolition there was a lot of dust. Unfortunately, we forgot to cover the intake vents and so our ducts are pretty dirty now, and we feel it even with MERV 11 rated furnace filter. Come spring, we'll have pollen and other crap get into the ducting too, and we have allergies. Of course we can do duct cleaning but it's expensive, requires special arrangements and can't be done as often as we change a furnace filter. If the additional filters strain the furnace and AC system, how can we calculate whether our system is powerful enough? If we decide to get a new furnace -- ours is very old -- then how much additional power should we add to account for the additional load?


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

You would neeed to have a contractor come out and check the static pressure of your system and then make the call. Even if you bought a new furnace it will only work as good as your current duct system allows. Most duct systems are marginal to undersized at best so I doubt if you could do more unless you change the ducts.

As far as pollen and such you would be better off sealing your house up better. Seal the attic floor and weatherstrip/caulk to stop infiltration from the outside.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If the dust is getting by a MERV 11. Then the filter isn't in right, and is leaving air bypass it. or, teh filter was out while some of the remodel was done.

When you get a new furnace. Just get a 4 or 5" media filter installed.


----------



## richiemoe (Mar 17, 2010)

Try one of these filtershttp://www.filtersfast.com/Trion-Right-Angle-Air-Cleaner-Filter.asp I installed a bunch of them, I currently have one on my house. If your return ducts are panned off in the basement just take down the panning and clean them yourself.


----------

